# recoloring the antlers.....



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

Potassium Permanganate


----------



## Fletcher43 (Aug 30, 2005)

*ttt*

most taxidermy supply stores carry it.i think its alcohol base.Mc kenzie taxidermy supply is one of them.that will be the last thing you do, take car of the scull first then color the horns


----------



## mmtcougar (Feb 22, 2007)

Oil paints are the way to go. Use a spray sealer then use light color first then dark to add depth. Best part is if you dont like it a little laquer thinner takes it right off so you can try again


----------

